# Period Problems! Help!



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi, I'm 14 years old. I had my period (first time) about 9 months ago. 2 months ago I got really bad cramps but no period. 1 month ago the same. I talked to my mom about not having my period for 2 months and she said it was okay because my period hadn't been normal yet. Now, I'm nearing the 3rd month of not having my period. What should I do? Is this normal for teens who haven't become regular yet? Sorry for waisting your time!SMILE!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi smiley! your mum is right, sometimes it takes a while for your period to get regular. try not to worry about it, because im sure worrying isnt helping you at all. it will become regular with time. also I dont think you are wasting anyones time, you ask whatever you like whenever you like! take care xXx


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah. You're not wasting anyone's time. That's what we're here for. I went 5 months without one when I started. Lynsey and you're mom are right. It's completely normal, assuming you're not sexually active.


----------



## 18933 (Jul 13, 2005)

YEAH WHEN YOUR 14 THATS NOT UNUSUAL.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks! I've read so many books saying call a doctor if you've missed 2 periods but it never specifies at what age!Thanks again!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

no problems, hope we have helped put your mind at ease. take care xXx


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

tlike everyone has said already, it's perfectly normal at your age to skip periods. don't stress about it. that can make it worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is pretty normal early on for people to skip periods and stuff. The longer you have been having regular periods the more it needs to be checked out soon. (some girls these days start having periods at 10, or younger, so a 14 year old with 4 years of regular periods is different than someone who is 14 and just started in the last year or so)I know you are young, but if there is any chance you can be pregnant you should be checked for that. It is probably worth mentioning at your next regular appointment. While some teenagers take awhile to get regular in the first year or so of having a period, there can be things that can muck the system up so your doctor should be told so if they think you need to be checked out for things you can have that done. If you continue to be irregular then it needs to be checked out sooner rather than waiting for your next regularly scheduled appointment.A couple of other points.If you are skinny or been losing weight that can interupt the periods. Also if you are athletic and been exercising a lot even if you haven't lost weight that can do it as well. K.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks! There's no way I'm pregnant! lol







I'll mention it to my doctor. Thanks!


----------

